# Friends in Rome



## annim (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My name is Anni and I am 24.
I just moved to Rome on my own about two weeks ago.

While I have enjoyed exploring the town on my own I am a social person and therefore it would be great to meet other people living in Rome, either from Italy or abroad.

Or just some tips would be great how to meet new people in this great town 

I do speak italian so it is not a problem for me but anyone feeling to have a coffee and meet up would be great!

Take care
Anni


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Hopefully someone will come along and meet you for coffee.

What hobbies do you have? What do you like to do?

Please remember we do not allow posting of personal contact details on the forum, this prevents you being spammed but we do have a private message facility that kicks in once you are a regular poster.

Good luck in your new life.


Maiden


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

hey Anni, i moved to Rome in January from britain. would be happy to meet sometime if you wish 

i was lucky as i already knew some people here but to meet more people i also go to places where other expats from the uk are (mainly the irish bars  )


----------



## Flyer_71 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hei daa*

Hei Anni, 
hur maar du? Hope I spelled it right. My name's Phil, italian american background but I spent 6 months for some postgraduate studies in Lund. I liked your country lifestyle a lot. What brought you to Rome? Send me a message, we might have a kaffe one day...LOL!
Phil


----------



## GigiB (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Anni! My name is Gretchen, I'm 23, and I'm moving to Rome in 6 days! I would love to meet you for coffee once I get there as I don't know anyone either.


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey gretchen what brings you to Rome?

It's an awesome place, bit chaotic at times but good fun. I moved here at the start of the year for work although my family is originally from just outside Rome so I used to visit most years

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## GigiB (Feb 22, 2012)

gra80 said:


> Hey gretchen what brings you to Rome?
> 
> It's an awesome place, bit chaotic at times but good fun. I moved here at the start of the year for work although my family is originally from just outside Rome so I used to visit most years
> 
> Hope you enjoy it


Hey! I'm taking a CELTA course for the first month then looking for work until my tourist visa expires in hopes of finding work. I can't wait to get there! What work do you do in Rome?


----------



## GigiB (Feb 22, 2012)

GigiB said:


> Hey! I'm taking a CELTA course for the first month then looking for work until my tourist visa expires in hopes of finding work. I can't wait to get there! What work do you do in Rome?


And yes I do realize that second sentence didn't make complete sense. My boss walked by and I lost track of what I was typing so it's slightly repetitive. Sorry!


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

GigiB said:


> Hey! I'm taking a CELTA course for the first month then looking for work until my tourist visa expires in hopes of finding work. I can't wait to get there! What work do you do in Rome?


I would expect finding work after qualifying should be relatively straight forward. The various websites dedicated to expats always have jobs advertised. 

Wantedinrome is a good place to start if you haven't already checked it out. I actually found my job through this site. I work in a financial services consultancy.


----------



## Flyer_71 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hello*

Gretchen, 
welcome to Rome. Italian employers seeking english speaking staff are often registering with the US Embassy, so I recommend you to contact them upon your arrival.


----------



## GigiB (Feb 22, 2012)

Gra80- Thank you I have been on wantedinrome, it's a great site!!

Flyer_71- Thanks I can't wait to get there! And I'll be sure to check out the US embassy, I hadn't thought of that!!


----------



## Flyer_71 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gretchen,
I know the US Embassy has some interesting study/work programs. Also, check out Rome Craigslist, since there are lots of tourism related job offers.


----------



## Sobored (Oct 22, 2011)

Another good way to find ESL work is to print out your C.V and dress up smartly then go around various schools handing it out. It makes you look proactive and I've always found that schools are more likely to respond if they can put a face to the application. Good luck!


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

If anyone is interested there is a whisky tasting event on the 10th/11th March. Probably a good place to meet other expats 

spiritofscotland.it/en/evento.php


----------

